# Filing claims with PetPlan



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

It appears that Dolly is headed for some pretty pricey procedures that are going to cost quite a sum of money. 

I purchased PetPlan when Dolly was 9 weeks so I didn't have to think twice if any health issues were to come out way. She is 3 now and has a diagnosis of "lumbar vertebral spondylosis" but due to some recent pain and a 2nd opinion from another vet we trust (but is about 20 states west) it appears she may be suffering from either DISH (Diffuse idiopathic skeletal hyperostosis) or IVDD (intervertebral disk disease) .

I've already spent a good amount of money to date on the diagnoses but am not looking to get reimbursed for it. I need to take her to an orthopedic surgeon for MRIs and consult. 

Do I need to get pre-authorization from PetPlan before making the appointment? 

Has anybody had any issues with PetPlan paying out large ($5-$10k) claims? 

I'm already out several thousand dollars but am not looking for back pay nor do I could care if they cover or not. I just want to know the best way of doing the paperwork.

Thanks


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry for your troubles. You should get as much as you are entitle to out of PetPlan, after all you have been paying into it for years. All that is required is receipts from vets, dogs health history and your claim form. I recently submitted a small claim and they were great. I would imagine if your claim is legit (and the illness is covered) and you have the right paperwork, they will pay. 

The best way is to get the pre-authorization. As they explained it to me, this is just a way for them to help you figure out how much out of pocket expenses you will have with a certain procedure. 

I would get your paperwork together for the $ you already spent, and start filing. It took a good 3 weeks for me to get my $. But, it was an easy process and I like easy.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought I read somewhere in the plan that they cannot do pre-authorizations. I'd give them a quick call and ask.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

One limitation of pet plan is the coverage is limited to 80% on specialists


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

You need to get all the vet charts copied and start the process ASAP on past bills. Here is a sheet on pre authorization

http://www.gopetplan.com/uploads/media/17/10034.pdf


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Dolly's health issues.

We have lots of experience with Petplan and submitting claims unfortunately 

I never called for pre-authorization for any of Nikki's medical procedures and there have been many. We actually just took a trip to Texas A&M yesterday for her allergies that her dermatologist here can't seem to get under control. 

Nikki is five now and they have never given me any problems with paying for a claim. The highest bill that they paid out at one time was for $4,100 and I paid the 20% since this was a specialist. But over the past five years they have paid out a huge sum each year. I added up some of her claims if you want to see how much they paid here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/427258-pet-insurance.html#post5241114

Good luck!


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

kr16 said:


> You need to get all the vet charts copied and start the process ASAP on past bills. Here is a sheet on pre authorization
> 
> http://www.gopetplan.com/uploads/media/17/10034.pdf


I have every bill from 9 weeks. Is that what I need or do I need more info from her vet?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

gowen said:


> I have every bill from 9 weeks. Is that what I need or do I need more info from her vet?


The vet charts need to be copied for every claim to speed up the process, also past bills need to be submitted. Since this is the same situation the deductible will be one time for all the bills.

http://www.gopetplan.com/uploads/media/17/10033.pdf

I do it all without my vet, I get the charts and fax it all in.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

kr16 said:


> The vet charts need to be copied for every claim to speed up the process, also past bills need to be submitted. Since this is the same situation the deductible will be one time for all the bills.
> 
> http://www.gopetplan.com/uploads/media/17/10033.pdf
> 
> I do it all without my vet, I get the charts and fax it all in.


Thank you!


----------

